# Feefs Pygo Natt Tank



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Well I caved and decided to get back into p's.
These guys were the trade ins at the lfs that nobody wanted.
There were 24 of them in a 50gal tank so I felt it was my duty to rescue as many of them as I could.

So far I am very happy with them but they are a very jumpy/nervous group.
They are all roughly 5in but some are bigger.
They were on sinking pellets at the lfs so I'm going to try and keep them on floaters.
A few come up eagerly for them but the majority are still being stubborn. I'm sure they will come around soon though.

Thanks GG for the overstocking advice, Once you have a big enough tank and enough filtration it's def the way to go








Here are a couple of crappy pics that I took last night, I will update this thread once I get some better ones and some feeding videos.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice feefa... that tank looks better with more fish in there


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Joe, I just cant wait till they're settled and feeding like pigs


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice tank , Feefa. There's nothing like a shoul of p's


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

awsome tank feef and wtg helping them lil fellers out


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Looking good healthy looking reds to


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Killer Feefa!


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice set up


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Very Nice Feefa , i thought they would have been smaller than that. Where did you get them from ?


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

you didnt kill anyone and use it as decor I hope, I envy that set up


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

I knew you would be back!!







Awesome setup as usual Feefa


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking good. I like a nice open setup like what when you go with a lot of fish.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice set up and shoal Feef! Glad to see you back into piranhas.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice man, wheres the jardini?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice setup


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

welcome back Feefa, I see a few have very nice red on them, the other looks kind of dark for that size...maybe still settling?
yea, what happened to your jardini?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That is a sweet looking tank, and 15 is a great number congrats Feefa


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

he traded his jardini

very nice feefa thanks for posting them up

its about time...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> welcome back Feefa, I see a few have very nice red on them, the other looks kind of dark for that size...maybe still settling?
> yea, what happened to your jardini?


These were fish store trade ins so they are all from different batches so thats why they all look different.
They were all very pale at first but after settleing for 2 days they all darkened up and I gotta say that I love the look.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

good looking setup feef


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Man everyone seems to be gettign 200+ gallon tanks lately guess Im goign to have to take out a second mortgage and upgrade. Nice set up and WB.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Man everyone seems to be gettign 200+ gallon tanks lately guess Im goign to have to take out a second mortgage and upgrade. Nice set up and WB.


LOL it took 4yrs and 9 tanks later I finally have my dream tank.

Do what I did and just put 50bucks aside of every paycheck. As long as you have the space for it anything is possible brotha


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Feefa said:


> Yeah GG I def dont like when things look crammed.
> 
> I am a little worried about these fish in that they might be stunted.
> I have seen them at the lfs for over a year in that tank.
> I know its hard to say but do you think that I will get anygrwth out of them?


I dont necessarily agree these fish get stunted by being in small tanks. There are many factors that will limit growth....but once those factors have been removed then I think most can grow normally. I have read about the mysterious hormone that these fish put off that will stunt their growth if there becomes a buildup....buy why would they need that in the wild? It just makes no sense....so I am not convinced that happens in an aquarium. Poor water will limit growth....but once they are put into a better environment....I dont see why they wouldnt start growing normally.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i agree with that... i got a rhom from someone once that was only 4", the guy bought it at 3" and had owned it for over a year so i thought it should have been twice that size. i figured that it was "stunted" and wouldn't get much bigger, but after getting it into one of my tanks, it got to be over 6" before i sold it a few months down the road, i know that it's gotten even bigger since i sold it.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

the growth rate will take effect yes and they will grow at normal rates.

you need more pygos in there my man, like 25 to 30 would rock


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

assclown said:


> the growth rate will take effect yes and they will grow at normal rates.
> 
> you need more pygos in there my man, like 25 to 30 would rock


haha, that's exactly what i was thinking... there were 24 total in that tank at the lfs, right? should just go buy the rest of em


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, that's one nice looking tank.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a wicked tank feefa....


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice tank feefa, I also think the reds will grow in your care


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i envy you man... good tank


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys and its good to hear that they should grow normally.

About adding more p's I was thinking that I could do some more so you never know maybe I'll go by the lfs and have a look


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome tank m8!!!! cant wait to get back from Afghan get posted and get my new setup!!!! Whats the dimensions of ur tank??? Save the rest of the guys!!!!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

lol piranhas are like crack for us man...i knew after you got rid of the piraya you would have more piranhas soon


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Awesome tank m8!!!! cant wait to get back from Afghan get posted and get my new setup!!!! Whats the dimensions of ur tank??? Save the rest of the guys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you make it home safely

Mine is a standard 72"x24"x30"


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Cheers man!!!! Its quite quiet where I am atm!!! Still losing guys everyday tho!!!









Yeah my new tank is gna b 72 x 24 x 24 so thinking may go close to your stocking!!!! Cant wait man!!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds Like a 180gal??? Be sure to post pics and stay safe


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a great pygo tank and gorgeous sight for sure. Cool that you rescued them so that they went to a good home. I can't wait for the feeding videos they should be pretty crazy I am imagining.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks rnr, I actually put in a chunk of Tilapia today for the first time and it was alright.
They are still skittish but at least now when I'm not in front of the tank they are all cruising all over the place playing like lil juvies.

Next Tilapia feeding I'll try and get a video


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

good stuff man. how did you get that black background ? And what kind of filter you using? looks sweet tho !!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks D, the Background is just one of the ones you pick up at the lfs and for filtration I have an Fx5 and 2 2217's with a maxi jet 1200 powerhead.
Compined giving me over 1100 gph.

This is my first time overstocking a tank but I made sure that I had the filtration first.

Video coming soon


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

get more dude


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Was hangin at feefa's last night and i took some more photos of his wicked red belly shoal.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

sweet tank and p's.

what are the dimensions of youe tank? I have to replace my 180 soon, and if I can swing it, it's gonna be replaced with a 240 (72x24x30).


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> sweet tank and p's.
> 
> what are the dimensions of youe tank? I have to replace my 180 soon, and if I can swing it, it's gonna be replaced with a 240 (72x24x30).


Thanks Blue I'm glad you like it.

My tank is a 220gal 72x24x30


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

where is the feeding vid you've been promising?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

^X2

That's got to be a pretty good show


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I have an OK video that has not yet been uploaded to utube, I'm going to try and get a better one


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

Great looking tank, I was looking into a 220g tank for an amazing price but I don't have a way to ship it with out paying a moving crew and after everything is said and done, the price was a little to high.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

cool pics RHOM hey feefa did you end up getting all 24 of them?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> where is the feeding vid you've been promising?


Right here but its not that great as they were still nervous from the move


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks pretty awesome to me... great tank feef


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sweet video

the convicts thinks they are piranha LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Love the Video Feef. You should toss in a Guinea Pig.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> Love the Video Feef. You should toss in a Guinea Pig.


There will be none of that in my tank, no live feedings except for maybe other fish
but we'll see what happens

Thanks guys I'm glad you liked it.

I've been doing some thinking and am probably going to be changing my lighting so that I can keep more plants.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

awesome man! way better than an aro huh?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking setup Feefa









thanks for sharing the feeding video


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Very Nice Feef!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys and yes I am actually happier having this many reds over the Jardini


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Well I'm done thinking and went through with the lighting idea.
But first I needed a canopy to mount the lights on so I built that first.

The canopy was easy and I'm really happy with how it turned out and It only cost me $118 to build.

The lighting is a Sunpaq Retrofit kit that was in the clearence section of my LFS for only $150. It is 4 24in 65watt dual bulbs giving me 260watts total, 2 are 10000k and 2 are 6700k.

Next is plants which I will probably look into this weekend.

I hope you like it guys, as you can see I still have a little bit of painting to do on the inside edges of the canopy but its almost done.












[attachmen
t=191958:NC_Pics_294.jpg]


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

lookin good man, that came together nicely


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That really looks top notch Feefa!! Professional looking through and through and matched nicely within the wall!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

nice feefa


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys









I'll finish the touch ups this weekend


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nice man!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Feef have you thought about some how blocking the top from seeing the next room.
Maybe making a canopy.

Its looks great btw,.
Things a monster


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

A1 man! Once your all done you’ve got to take some pictures of the tank lit up, im curious to see how bright it is.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Awsome set up feefa looks really nice


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

shiver905 said:


> Feef have you thought about some how blocking the top from seeing the next room.
> Maybe making a canopy.
> 
> Its looks great btw,.
> Things a monster


I just built a canopy bro its on pg three :laugh:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

they are looking much better than when you first got them.
what size is that power head? 6, 7 or 8?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice set up you got there feefs


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys I just added a piraya to the shoal aswell


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Terrific setup man!
I'm envious.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see some up dated pics with your new guy!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Can't wait to see some up dated pics with your new guy!


Thanks Ja I picked it up from Dragon today


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

SICKKKK feefa looking gooood man hows the aggression in there?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Lookin good Feefa







Plants are growing in nicely


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Crap! How did I miss this thread?

That set-up is so clean and looks top notch. Love this tank.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

T-wag said:


> SICKKKK feefa looking gooood man hows the aggression in there?


Its not too bad as long as their fed every few days but there are a few that are always fighting.
Anything that goes in this tank is gone pretty quickly but I do have one convict that is doing just fine with them


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very Impressive, Feefa!!...I mean seriously, all I can say is...


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Looking deadly feef,

I gotta say the black gravel looks amazing.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks shiv but unfortunately its only a top layer of black and it will all eventually mix with my mixed color gravel but I think it will mostly stay dark as I added 7bags of the black


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Feef when can we expect some more updated pics?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My camera is dead and I gotta work so probably this weekend


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

sharp lookin tank feefa.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Man do I miss this group


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Awwe dude you just had to bump it didn't you.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Get more! How long ago did you get rid of this group?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

damn that was a sweet tank, everything looked deadly. the little convict floating by...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I currently hae 8 macs but plain old reds are sooo sweet to


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nice, i forgot you were getting into macs. hopefully it works out long term.


----------

